# 3D shoot at Tzaneen Boogskiet Klub



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

We are hosting a 3D shoot this weekend, Sat, 26 May, at Merensky High School.
Registration is at 8:00 am and entry fee is R50.00.
Anybody in the area should pop in for a great day's shooting.
Those of you who have shot TZN club's 3D shoots will know a lot of effort goes into them, so come and show us how it's done :wink:
Phone me at 0832554694 for more info.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*3-D shoot*



RayDando said:


> We are hosting a 3D shoot this weekend, Sat, 26 May, at Merensky High School.
> Registration is at 8:00 am and entry fee is R50.00.
> Anybody in the area should pop in for a great day's shooting.
> Those of you who have shot TZN club's 3D shoots will know a lot of effort goes into them, so come and show us how it's done :wink:
> ...


Great fun with a really nice bunch of people.Sorry hierdie moer moet werk.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Great fun with a really nice bunch of people.Sorry hierdie moer moet werk.


Next time Philip.
See you on Thursday maybe?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry Ray, tempting but hunting first.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Sorry Ray, tempting but hunting first.


Like you said, foam is no substitute for the real thing.


----------

